# CCO haul



## Sequinzombie (Feb 26, 2011)

First time in a cco I was a kid in a candy store! They had hello kitty stuff, style warriors,ttb even some alexander mcqueen eyeshadows!
  	So heres what I got!
  	MAC 165 brush. (what exactly is it for? I got it to use for highlighting 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





)
  	If it sparkles... piggy from alice+olivia
  	SpringShine blush for my sister
  	All races eyeshadow. I don't know what collection that came out with but I like it.
  	Blonde msf
  	Lastly my favorite Lucky Tom eyeshadow quad from hello kitty 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I wanted it so bad!

  	I'm really happy with everything I got and can't wait to go back.


----------



## tarnishedhalo28 (Feb 27, 2011)

Very nice stuff haul, CCO's can be very dangerous places. Which one did you go to?


----------



## ittybittylizzy (Feb 28, 2011)

Sounds great, did you go to the CCO in Castle Rock?

  	ittybitty


----------



## Sequinzombie (Feb 28, 2011)

^ yes I did. 
  	Have you been to the one in loveland?


----------



## ittybittylizzy (Feb 28, 2011)

Sequinzombie said:


> ^ yes I did.
> Have you been to the one in loveland?



 	No, Ive never been to the Loveland one. As far as the Castle Rock CCO Ive only been there once and it was a few years ago. I need to hit that place up.


----------



## whatzoedid (Mar 3, 2011)

Oww, there's only a few CCO's in England which are no where near where I live!  I would love something from the Alexander McQueen colletion!


----------



## Tat2dbeauty07 (Mar 8, 2011)

Nice CCO Haul Im going to me CCO this saturdayhoping to pick up some new piggies


----------



## suuzieq (Apr 12, 2011)

I remember the first time I entered CCO..it was such a wonderful feeling.  I spent way too much money.  Too bad I don't travel to US that ofter. But I'm sure my wallet is happy..actually maybe not as I'm paying crazy Singapore prices instead


----------



## armyguyswife (Apr 13, 2011)

LOVE LOVE LOVE CCO...great deal...awesome haul


----------



## alexandrapalaci (Aug 13, 2011)

I love cco


----------



## xmotleytoox (Aug 16, 2011)

Nice haul! Just went there recentley, and they had a great selection! Enjoy all your goodies


----------



## sgr2008 (Aug 19, 2011)

this is a very nice haul !!! I love MSFs, I am surprised you could find this one in a CCO, it is so lovely !
  	I will be going to a CCO mid-september in London, can't wait !!!


----------

